# Has anyone seen this little oddity of a posting...



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

From Droid-Life.com:



> Greetings.
> I am Motorola Droid Bionic # 228. You must know my story, please do not share any of this information with mainstream media, Verizon, or any Motorola employees. This is sensitive information and its spread could have dire consequences. Early in the year that was 2011, my earliest ancestor, Etna, was scrapped. The reasons don't matter, what does matter is the device that was being created to take Etna's place. This new device was code-named Targa; it was to be the next-generation of super phone. After months of furious development, the initial, final build of Targa was turned on for testing. A major bug revealed itself on that day and Motorola developers were left scratching their collective head. Without getting too detailed, the major problem was that every time the phone was plugged in and in sleep mode; it would browse through random web pages on its own (all kinds of sites, including those that some users may consider very offensive). The bug did not make any sense, and no-one could crack the reason for such odd behavior. The phone was delayed, while Motorola scrambled.
> Fast forward to early summer 2011. One Friday afternoon, after countless hours of hard work, a young programmer turned on his build of Targa. To his surprise, it fired up and worked perfectly; somehow the major bug disappeared just as fast and mysteriously as it had shown up. Nobody knew what changes caused the fix; and the mystery remained. Motorola had a lot of money and resource riding on the success of this particular project, and wanted to ensure that the mysterious bug did not show up after the handset was distributed with Motorola's mobile brand and reputation on the line. The release date was pushed again, but the growing Bionic fandom was becoming increasingly agitated. Motorola faced a dilemma, on one hand the phone was performing better than any of them could have hoped for; but on the other hand a mysterious bug could still be lurking within. Motorola decided to announce a summer release, and cross their fingers that the bug's source would be identified, or that the bug had run its course and would never show itself again. Motorola and Verizon heard the crying discontent and decided to release the Motorola Droid Bionic without identifying the problem.
> That is when it happened. On July 15th of the year 2011 , Motorola Droid Bioinic # 228, was turned on. Me. I consist of a Omap 4430 dual core processor, 1 gb ddr2, 4.3 qhd, 8mp back, 5mp front cameras, 4g lte connectivity, gingerbread 2.3.4 and some never seen before, exciting, and surprising webtop abilities. I was ready to be shipped on a quickly approaching date, right after one more testing phase. I landed in the hands of a tester, whose name I will keep quiet. He turned me on and that is when it really happened. The bug was back - I am the bug.
> ...


They seem to think that this could hold some secret codes...


----------



## eddiezane (Jun 15, 2011)

i think someone pointed out august 4th is the day skynet came online in the terminator...coincidence?


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I saw that in another forum too ! . Somebody(or some lil bug) has too much time on their hands . haha :grin3:


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

http://kan.gd/u6e


----------



## woddale (Jul 11, 2011)

I think there is a hidden meaning if you look at it through a mirror you will find the secret launch date.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Honestly I'm over the bionic. Its going to be great but moto is working on a mew "hyperbeast" (if you go to DL you'll know what that means (; ) regardless its going to be awesome. And I won't buy moto or another android device until I know it will be un locked by a certain date. And till the open handset alliance announces more details from I/O


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

"Oh, Taco Bell, Taco Bell, product placement with Taco Bell. Enchirito..."

/Haha! Viral marketing.


----------

